# Fn Keyboard Problem



## MaverickGosse (Oct 31, 2006)

Hey All,

I have a dell laptop which has been frustrating me lately. Basically the laptop has a Fn button, which when you hold and press it and another key a secondary function is performed. My problem is this- it seems as though the Fn button is 'on' or 'being held down' because if I type the letter 'j' on the keyboard, which Fn function is '1', the no 1 is actually displayed. Only when i push the Fn button down and hit 'j' does the letter appear. So basically the keyboard has inverted itself.

I tried explaining this as clear as possible, if its still hazy let me know and I'll try and rephrase it.
Can anyone help?
Thanks a lot,
Jonathan


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i have moved you to laptops


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

This is often because the NumLock is on, you will see the light above the keyboard if it is. Press the Fn + Function key with the NumLock or NumLk label on it, and it should turn it off. On my laptop, for example, it is Fn + F11 to turn the NumLock on/off.


----------

